# Aachen Christmas market



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

We have booked our ferry for 13th December and are hoping to go the Aachen xmas market.

Has anyone been before, and is it a good one to go to?

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kirsty;

We did a few German Xmas markets last year including Aachen. You will love it. I did a write about our travels which you can read >here< ...you might find some of the info useful.

A good place to stay is the Aachen stellplatz, more details >here<

...which is also in the MHFacts database >here<

While you're in the region I would also recommend the market at Monschau, not as big as Aachen but in a lovely location. If you want really big though, you could also go up the road to Koln, where there were 6 seperate markets (I think there are 7 this year)!

Frohe Weinachten :x-mas:

pete


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

.....and for anybody with a big appetite the _schweinhaxe mit frites_ in the Aachen market is a real tummy stretcher!

As for the Monschau market it is charming but can be very crowded but don't let that put you off. Check for opening dates though as it has limited opening, suggest that you check with http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/index1.htm


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Aaachen is really worth it.
This year we are going on Thursday 6th Dec. and are staying at Valkenburg campsite. They have the Christmas market in the caves. On the Saturday we'll take the train to Aachen and return on the Sunday evening.
Can't wait. Atmospere is great.

Maddie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We will be on the Stellplatz at Aachen for a couple of days from the 25th November before moving on to Koln.  

If your there and see a silver Timberland come and say hello.  

Don


----------

